# harbor freight spinning reel



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

Anyone else brave enough to try one? I bought the bigger of the two they sell, and I have to say, for a cheap reel it seems pretty nice. 7 ball bearings smooth. I don't own any reels that break the $50 mark, and it seems to be as well built as most. 

Thoughts?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

The way i look at it, if it reels in the line after you cast it then its a good reel. Im with you also i dont own a reel that has exceeded $40 and have had no problems.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

The_Don said:


> The way i look at it, if it reels in the line after you cast it then its a good reel. Im with you also i dont own a reel that has exceeded $40 and have had no problems.


Don, I used to think the same way until I picked up a few of the lower end Shimano's ($50-$80) and now I can't go back to anything less, I just notice way too much play in the reel. My favorite is probably my 750 Symetre which I got on sale for 50 and it's an $80 reel. When I pick up my dad's outfit to cast with it feels like a toy :lol: to each his own though


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

DE82 said:


> Don, I used to think the same way until I picked up a few of the lower end Shimano's ($50-$80) and now I can't go back to anything less, I just notice way too much play in the reel. My favorite is probably my 750 Symetre which I got on sale for 50 and it's an $80 reel. When I pick up my dad's outfit to cast with it feels like a toy :lol: to each his own though


Stay away from the High end stuff, its an addiction once tasted you can not quit, keep the cheapie reels and rods and more of your cash in pocket
I have to admit I was 1 of those guys, I used to only use the low end stuff, but once I got my hands on better higher end stuff, well now I cant get enuff he he he
Ita an ADDICTION I tell ya!

BD


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

bassdisaster said:


> Stay away from the High end stuff, its an addiction once tasted you can not quit, keep the cheapie reels and rods and more of your cash in pocket
> I have to admit I was 1 of those guys, I used to only use the low end stuff, but once I got my hands on better higher end stuff, well now I cant get enuff he he he
> Ita an ADDICTION I tell ya!
> 
> BD


It really is, perfect example, I started out with a $50 Shimano Sedona and loved it, found a Sahara on sale for only 50 so I got it, started using it and when I tried going back to the Sedona I could tell the difference in how smooth the Sahara was compared to the Sedona...Then I got a Symetre 750 last year on sale and that reel puts the Sahara and Sedona to shame, I can't go back to them :lol: So they went on my ice rods :lol: Then last week I believe it was I got a new Sahara 500 from Shimano's new line and that is a NICE reel but over priced at 80 IMO but I probably won't feel that way when I land my first 3-4lb trout on it :lol:


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one it is decent but i only used it twice. I love my flueger president no shimano comes close to it.


----------



## motownfisher (Jan 27, 2009)

Pflueger are a good reel, but Shimano still makes the best reel out there.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

motownfisher said:


> Pflueger are a good reel, but Shimano still makes the best reel out there.


Just keep telling yourself that


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

basskiller46 said:


> Just keep telling yourself that


For me if you don't have a Quantum you don't have Clue-ntum:lol:
Ya I'm a Q man, Like so many I Service my own stuff, and I am very happy with the design and reliability, smoothness is not an issue either, so Fight over Pfluger and ****mano lol I'll stick with what I know land love!

BD


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

DE82 don't pick up a Stradic, you won't put it down. Some of the newer Quantum spinning reels are pretty nice. I also have a few Diawa's that rock. I just picked up a Pfluger baitcaster that rocks. I think the BPS reels may be pflugers?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

basskiller46 said:


> I have one it is decent but i only used it twice. I love my flueger president no shimano comes close to it.



I have at least a half dozen of the Presidents (Gander version... identical reels). My Symetre is a far better reel... and my Quantum Engergy blows them both away.

The President is an excellent reel but it's not the best one out there by a long shot. Do I like them... heck yeah! I have a bunch of them on some high dollar rods!!

As for the Harbor Freight reels... maybe I'll stop by there today and check if they have any. Always looking for a good beater reel.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ted stehney said:


> DE82 don't pick up a Stradic, you won't put it down. Some of the newer Quantum spinning reels are pretty nice. I also have a few Diawa's that rock. I just picked up a Pfluger baitcaster that rocks. I think the BPS reels may be pflugers?


Oh I know I LOVE that reel, just can't afford it sadly but what a nice reel


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

whatever works for you is the correct answer of what makes a good reel....

for me, I have ohhhh.... 6 symetres, 2 sedonas, 1 stradic, 2 quantum energys, a browning that I can't remember what it is (was cheap but I caught a lot of steelies with it over the years), a sahara, and a few others I can't even remember.

baitcasters I only have a few.... accurist ptis and a couple ambassadeurs and a shimano citica I think.

trolling reels: 2 magda 30dx's, 8 sg27/47/lc/lcas, 2 penn that i can't remember the model numbers, 2 penn 340gtis.

they all work for the purposes they are used, and have treated me well. some were pricey, some not.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> I have at least a half dozen of the Presidents (Gander version... identical reels). My Symetre is a far better reel... and my Quantum Engergy blows them both away.
> 
> The President is an excellent reel but it's not the best one out there by a long shot. Do I like them... heck yeah! I have a bunch of them on some high dollar rods!!
> 
> As for the Harbor Freight reels... maybe I'll stop by there today and check if they have any. Always looking for a good beater reel.


I know its not the best but for how i much i throw a spinning reel it doesnt matter. I only use zebco 33's:evil:


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> For me if you don't have a Quantum you don't have Clue-ntum:lol:
> Ya I'm a Q man, Like so many I Service my own stuff, and I am very happy with the design and reliability, smoothness is not an issue either, so Fight over Pfluger and ****mano lol I'll stick with what I know land love!
> 
> BD


 
I have expensive spinning reels, but the other day I was using a quantum and I was thinking to myself how much I liked the thing. Later that day I pulled it off the rod it was on and noticed the price tag on the back. $25.95. I laughed. That is one great friggen reel.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

You get what you pay for . Cheap reel...cheap results


----------



## Kenifish2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fish do not check the price tag of the reel before they bite! If you tournament fish spend the extra dough, if not, it is a luxury and not a necessity.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Kenifish2 said:


> Fish do not check the price tag of the reel before they bite! If you tournament fish spend the extra dough, if not, it is a luxury and not a necessity.


Wow did you come up with that all by your self?
No one ever said that low end reels were WORHTLESS, just that getting something that will last and be a quality piece for the duration for only about 2x's the $ of the cheap reel's, I mean why wouldn't ya?

Ya Ive had low end reels and some last a long time, like for ice fishing, they get SO little use compared to bass or trout fishing!
Use what you can afford, if that means a $30 reel then so be it, but the point remains you GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR, do not expect a SMOOTH DRAG on a cheap reel, or HIGH bearing counts either, tho bushing durability for thos who do not service their reel's regularly makes sense, as the wear factor for an occasional angler is low, if you fish regularly be it for fun and relaxation or tournaments then don't cheat your self by buying CRAP just because it beats up the wallet a little less!

BD


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

bassdisaster said:


> Wow did you come up with that all by your self?
> No one ever said that low end reels were WORHTLESS, just that getting something that will last and be a quality piece for the duration for only about 2x's the $ of the cheap reel's, I mean why wouldn't ya?
> 
> Ya Ive had low end reels and some last a long time, like for ice fishing, they get SO little use compared to bass or trout fishing!
> ...


I've got to agree here. Buy the best gear you can afford. Nobody is saying go broke for tackle but get the best you can afford. I've been using a 5' ugly stick for trout fishing for years, this year I finally got tired of how heavy it was to fish with all day so I got a $50 St.Croix Triumph UL, do I catch more fish than with my ugly stick? No, but it's a lot more comfortable to use all day of fishing.


----------



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

I was kind of wondering if anyone else had actually bought one. The adage that "you get what you pay for" is generally true. Now how much does an individual need? I purchased this reel with a "it will probably suck, but it does look like my pfleuger..." mentality. The main construction is ABS, it does have 7 ball bearings, instant reverse and an aluminum spool. I disassembled it and it looks like most of the other reels I have disassembled (not saying much). I'm not saying it's a $100 reel, but to me it seems like maybe a $40-50 reel... that I got for $10. I know I am not the only person on the planet that looks for that rare exception when you get more than you paid for. I'm not factually stating that "fisherman's habit" <snickering> reels are that exception, I'm asking if anyone else purchased one and has any input about it for others that might consider picking up "the fisherman's habit" (I love Chinese marketing).


----------

